# DAMASKO - New Machines and future plans



## DAMASKO

*Dear DAMASKO Community,*

we want to give you in this post a more detailed insight into *our watch manufacture* and our currently running processes.

*Machines and technical novelties for a growing future:*

In the last few months we have expanded our machine shop with *five new turn-milling centers*.
In the following photos we show you some impressions:








New turn-milling center: CTX alpha 500








Turn-mill machine: Traub TNL 12 K








Turning machine: Traub TNL 12 K 2










Long turning machine TORNOS








Quality control of microdeveloped parts.


The machines offer the latest technical possibilities and their software is up to all challenges in everyday manufacturing.

Each individual machine contributes to the continuous improvement of production processes. Furthermore, they enable a stalbe distribution
of the individual work areas.

Through these investments, we create new jobs, a higher demonstrable vertical range of manufacture
and we can handle a long-term high capacity utilization, in the manufactory, through these expansions.

In addition to the production of watch components, we can also offer our industrail customers additional capacities for the production of precision components.
The most important markets are high and medium voltage technology, as well as test and measurement technology.
Furthermore, chip and lithography technology, microscopy and general mechanical engineering play an important role.

*Thank you for your loyalty!*

We are very pleased that there is a continuous great interest in our watches and associated love for: Precise, durable and technically innovative models.
Through your attachment to a real "Made in Germany" - watch brand, it is possible that DAMASKO GmbH can continue to grow.
In spring 2022 you can expect new models and novelties of our existing watch models again.








Watchmaker in the workshop


----------



## Erik_H

This is good news, and just the move I would expect from Konrad Damasko!


----------



## Nocam

Cool, any plans for a HAQ?


----------



## Docrwm

Thank you for the post. The more details the better IMHO. Love insights into tool watch innovation and manufacturing.


----------



## Nokie

Very nice. Glad to see you are keeping up with the changing times in the watch industry. 

Good luck and best wishes for future success.


----------



## Rolexplorer

Love seeing one of the best watchmakers on earth prospering more and more!


----------



## Gebbeth

Nice....great to see the additional investments. Looking forward to Spring 2022.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

I’m a fan of the brand and would consider buying another Damasko. The case and bezel hardening are second to none! One request: please improve the potency and duration of the lume applied to your dials.


----------



## pizza_dog

Wearing my DC56 today, in fact. Looking forward to the new models!


----------



## benny

Thanks for the update, look forward to what arrives in the spring. Nice to see that Damasko is committed to staying in the watch business


----------



## Caltex88

I’ve had a Damasko in order for 9 weeks now. Hopefully this helps speed up future production!


----------



## Doctrinaire

Great to hear. The thawing of winter shall reveal new Damasko's, ripe for for the pickings.


----------



## Cahanc

DAMASKO said:


> *Dear DAMASKO Community,*
> 
> we want to give you in this post a more detailed insight into *our watch manufacture* and our currently running processes.
> 
> *Machines and technical novelties for a growing future:*
> 
> In the last few months we have expanded our machine shop with *five new turn-milling centers*.
> In the following photos we show you some impressions:
> 
> View attachment 16233868
> New turn-milling center: CTX alpha 500
> 
> View attachment 16233880
> Turn-mill machine: Traub TNL 12 K
> 
> View attachment 16233888
> Turning machine: Traub TNL 12 K 2
> 
> View attachment 16233891
> Quality control of microdeveloped parts.
> 
> 
> The machines offer the latest technical possibilities and their software is up to all challenges in everyday manufacturing.
> 
> Each individual machine contributes to the continuous improvement of production processes. Furthermore, they enable a stalbe distribution
> of the individual work areas.
> 
> Through these investments, we create new jobs, a higher demonstrable vertical range of manufacture
> and we can handle a long-term high capacity utilization, in the manufactory, through these expansions.
> 
> In addition to the production of watch components, we can also offer our industrail customers additional capacities for the production of precision components.
> The most important markets are high and medium voltage technology, as well as test and measurement technology.
> Furthermore, chip and lithography technology, microscopy and general mechanical engineering play an important role.
> 
> *Thank you for your loyalty!*
> 
> We are very pleased that there is a continuous great interest in our watches and associated love for: Precise, durable and technically innovative models.
> Through your attachment to a real "Made in Germany" - watch brand, it is possible that DAMASKO GmbH can continue to grow.
> In spring 2022 you can expect new models and novelties of our existing watch models again.
> 
> View attachment 16233904
> Watchmaker in the workshop


Thanks for the information! I cannot wait to see what you have coming in 2022.


----------



## bts01

Thanks Damasko for the update. Really looking forward to the spring and the releases - I suppose it gives me more time to save up!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## DAMASKO

Nocam said:


> Cool, any plans for a HAQ?


Hello, at the moment not, we will communicate this if we have any plans doing that.


----------



## StufflerMike

Can‘t wait to see new models coming up. Hopefully we will se new colors as well, chronographs with blue, gray, anthracite, hunter green dials, DSub models with white, blue, green, orange dial.


----------



## benny

DC80 with different color dials would be interesting...


----------



## Gebbeth

The DC80 and 82 need a running seconds. Also, a replacement for the DC66 would be nice.


----------



## Cahanc

It would be great if a certain number of colored dials and hands were offered in each line and one could pick and choose what dial color and hand color when ordering. As well as a choice of bezel. That would be fantastic!


----------



## pjmaxm

I know I might be in the minority but a DK105 style watch in a smaller size would be amazing. 

Like a DK30/DK32 (or even smaller like 37mm) but with some of the features (applied indices, sunburst dial, brushed case) of the DK105.


----------



## TimeOnTarget

Gebbeth said:


> The DC80 and 82 need a running seconds. Also, a replacement for the DC66 would be nice.


No, they don’t.
That is a main selling point of these models.


----------



## Cahanc

pjmaxm said:


> I know I might be in the minority but a DK105 style watch in a smaller size would be amazing.
> 
> Like a DK30/DK32 (or even smaller like 37mm) but with some of the features (applied indices, sunburst dial, brushed case) of the DK105.


I sold my 3861 Speedmaster saphire after getting my blue DK105, it made that much of an impact on me. After a couple months I am delighted that I let the Speedy go. A smaller version or something dressy but smaller would be great.


----------



## StufflerMike

Gebbeth said:


> The DC80 and 82 need a running seconds. Also, a replacement for the DC66 would be nice.


Hopefully not. No running seconds is the DC 8x USP.


----------



## Gebbeth

StufflerMike said:


> Hopefully not. No running seconds is the DC 8x USP.


DC86 has a running seconds. It should be an option on the other DC models.


----------



## StufflerMike

Gebbeth said:


> DC86 has a running seconds.


Thanks, know that.


----------



## Gebbeth

StufflerMike said:


> Thanks, know that.


Then why did you say "DC8x" doesn't have a running seconds?


----------



## benny

The problem with the DK105 is it makes it hard to choose another Damasko as it is so good. I started with it as well and it seems like the top of the heap. Maybe the new releases will hold something tempting...


----------



## StufflerMike

Gebbeth said:


> Then why did you say "DC8x" doesn't have a running seconds?


Because no running seconds is the DC 8x USP, despite the DC 86 having one. One the DC 80 I prefer the uncluttered dial with no permanent second. The DC 86 needs a seconds counter otherwise it wouldn‘t be a tri-compax. Different „philosophy“ so to say.


----------



## Cahanc

benny said:


> The problem with the DK105 is it makes it hard to choose another Damasko as it is so good. I started with it as well and it seems like the top of the heap. Maybe the new releases will hold something tempting...


I started with Dsub2. There was mad crazy lust and longing since the first time I laid eyes on it. When I finally got it in my hands it made me feel exactly how I thought a great watch would make me feel, it fulfilled everything and left me totally satisfied. It was the first watch to ever give me that feeling. The DK105 came next and again with the satisfaction, same with the DA36. So I've concluded that I am in love with Damasko. There is no cure, I don't want one. I am currently waiting for delivery of a custom DC86.


----------



## Cahanc

StufflerMike said:


> Because no running seconds is the DC 8x USP, despite the DC 86 having one. One the DC 80 I prefer the uncluttered dial with no permanent second. The DC 86 needs a seconds counter otherwise it wouldn‘t be a tri-compax. Different „philosophy“ so to say.
> View attachment 16242872
> 
> View attachment 16242878


The yellow hands and pip look stunning. Great looking watch.


----------



## MrDagon007

I have seen an early prototype of I seem to remember a DC84 which had the running seconds at 9. Maybe they will still release it. Much less attractive than the 80/82 in my opinion which are so clean.
The only thing i would wish on my 82 is slightly longer 3 6 9 markers to quicker read the time, esp at night.


----------



## pizza_dog

Colored center chrono hands on a white dial please.


----------



## earlofsodbury

Cahanc said:


> I started with Dsub2. There was mad crazy lust and longing since the first time I laid eyes on it. When I finally got it in my hands it made me feel exactly how I thought a great watch would make me feel, it fulfilled everything and left me totally satisfied. It was the first watch to ever give me that feeling. The DK105 came next and again with the satisfaction, same with the DA36. So I've concluded that I am in love with Damasko. There is no cure, I don't want one. I am currently waiting for delivery of a custom DC86.


I could say this almost verbatim - just swap a few model designations around. Damasko get so much _so_ right that I even have one of my Sinns for sale now, in the hope of being able to add a fifth Damasko rarity to the collection...


----------



## njhinde

I'd be very happy with a DK37 Black, so patiently waiting until Spring  

I doubt this will happen (and don't know if possible due to the movement), but a slightly smaller DC80/82 would be great. I don't mind the 42mm diameter so much, but would prefer a 20mm lug width.


----------



## bts01

njhinde said:


> I'd be very happy with a DK37 Black, so patiently waiting until Spring
> 
> I doubt this will happen (and don't know if possible due to the movement), but a slightly smaller DC80/82 would be great. I don't mind the 42mm diameter so much, but would prefer a 20mm lug width.


DK37 with orange second hand for me!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgesSautebin

Cahanc said:


> I started with Dsub2. There was mad crazy lust and longing since the first time I laid eyes on it. When I finally got it in my hands it made me feel exactly how I thought a great watch would make me feel, it fulfilled everything and left me totally satisfied. It was the first watch to ever give me that feeling. The DK105 came next and again with the satisfaction, same with the DA36. So I've concluded that I am in love with Damasko. There is no cure, I don't want one. I am currently waiting for delivery of a custom DC86.


...I can 100% understand what you mean and I have the same feelings and enthusiasm for Damasko (have the DA36 and DA42, both on steel bracelet). The quality is incredible and I like their design very much. I am "in watches" since 1990, have had many, many watches (from low range to highest premium range) but Damasko is offering an outstanding value for the money. As Warren Buffett once said: "Price is what you pay. Value is what you get".


----------



## Chris_5100

Please Damasko, consider the DC80/82 in a smaller size!

I think the overall proportions and especially the relation of dial vs bezel size would benefit from a smaller diameter!

Plus, that would make it more attractive for people with smaller wrists.


----------



## Commisar

Ohh so neat to see.

Now to hope for a Traveler GMT based off of the A-26 movement 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

The A35-2 is Damasko‘s GMT movement with a power reserve of 52 hrs. Not sure they would do another GMT, A26 GMT.


----------



## Commisar

StufflerMike said:


> The A35-2 is Damasko‘s GMT movement with a power reserve of 52 hrs. Not sure they would do another GMT, A26 GMT.


I have never heard of that one.

Is is a jumping local hour GMT?

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Commisar said:


> I have never heard of that one.
> 
> Is is a jumping local hour GMT?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


Do a search for Damasko DK 200.


----------



## Commisar

StufflerMike said:


> Do a search for Damasko DK 200.


Done. Nice but not a traveller gmt

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PSo71

I really do wish Damasko would develop some additional models in the 39-40mm range, maybe one diver and a chronograph similar to the DC80/82/86. I had to sell my DC67 because it was just too big for my skinny wrist.


----------



## Springdale_1

pjmaxm said:


> I know I might be in the minority but a DK105 style watch in a smaller size would be amazing.
> 
> Like a DK30/DK32 (or even smaller like 37mm) but with some of the features (applied indices, sunburst dial, brushed case) of the DK105.


1000% agree! This would be fantastic. 
Edit: Although, I remember hearing that the DK105 has a 35mm movement in it, hence the larger size. Maybe Damasko can work their magic and provide a smaller version


----------



## pjmaxm

Springdale_1 said:


> 1000% agree! This would be fantastic.
> Edit: Although, I remember hearing that the DK105 has a 35mm movement in it, hence the larger size. Maybe Damasko can work their magic and provide a smaller version


My thought is they would use their new A26 movement as that would be a better size for a smaller watch.


----------



## Gebbeth

They have to introduce a replacement for the DC66/67. That was a big loss in my opinion.


----------



## StufflerMike

pjmaxm said:


> My thought is they would use their new A26 movement as that would be a better size for a smaller watch.


I could be wrong but to me it looks like some of you want a Damasko which has nothing in common with the DK 105: No handwound movement, the H 35 was handwound , no small second at 9, the A 26 has a central second, not sure they can do an off center seconds hand with the A 26. Basically you want a Damasko dress watch with polished case and a blue dial with indexes. Plus an A 26 with seconds hand out of the center. That‘s not a smaller DK105. That‘s more like a DK3x, isn‘t it !?


----------



## StufflerMike

Springdale_1 said:


> 1000% agree! This would be fantastic.
> Edit: Although, I remember hearing that the DK105 has a 35mm movement in it, hence the larger size. Maybe Damasko can work their magic and provide a smaller version


It‘s most likely not about magic. It is about math. If you mount the existing H35 (35 mm in diameter) into a (say) 39/40mm case without re-constructing the H35 the date window and small second will automatically move further to the edge. This could only be realized with smaller hour and minute markers and will have a negative impact on the visual balance. A small second needs some space and asks for some distance to the minute track.


----------



## pjmaxm

StufflerMike said:


> I could be wrong but to me it looks like some of you want a Damasko which has nothing in common with the DK 105: No handwound movement, the H 35 was handwound , no small second at 9, the A 26 has a central second, not sure they can do an off center seconds hand with the A 26. Basically you want a Damasko dress watch with polished case and a blue dial with indexes. Plus an A 26 with seconds hand out of the center. That‘s not a smaller DK105. That‘s more like a DK3x, isn‘t it !?


You are correct, and in my original comment I said the features of the DK105 that I wanted in a smaller Damasko were the brushed case, applied indices, and sunburst dial (not blue though, I would prefer the gray). But you are spot on that I want a Damasko dress watch, a dress watch that is more durable and tough than most any other dress watches out there! 

I do really like a lot of the other features of the DK105, the small seconds and the handwound movement (LOVE a nice handwound movement), but understand making a whole new movement for a smaller watch would be a very large ask.


----------



## faiz

pjmaxm said:


> You are correct, and in my original comment I said the features of the DK105 that I wanted in a smaller Damasko were the brushed case, applied indices, and sunburst dial (not blue though, I would prefer the gray). But you are spot on that I want a Damasko dress watch, a dress watch that is more durable and tough than most any other dress watches out there!
> 
> I do really like a lot of the other features of the DK105, the small seconds and the handwound movement (LOVE a nice handwound movement), but understand making a whole new movement for a smaller watch would be a very large ask.


If they cannot make a smaller DK105 then I would certainly settle for a DK30 in DK105 style. I want the blue though! 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Springdale_1

StufflerMike said:


> It‘s most likely not about magic. It is about math. If you mount the existing H35 (35 mm in diameter) into a (say) 39/40mm case without re-constructing the H35 the date window and small second will automatically move further to the edge. This could only be realized with smaller hour and minute markers and will have a negative impact on the visual balance. A small second needs some space and asks for some distance to the minute track.





StufflerMike said:


> It‘s most likely not about magic. It is about math. If you mount the existing H35 (35 mm in diameter) into a (say) 39/40mm case without re-constructing the H35 the date window and small second will automatically move further to the edge. This could only be realized with smaller hour and minute markers and will have a negative impact on the visual balance. A small second needs some space and asks for some distance to the minute track.


Very good points, Mike. The math doesn’t work out. I was thinking/hoping that Damasko would deliver a smaller movement, which could offer the same attributes of the DK105 (ie hand wind, small seconds), just in a smaller package. That said, I recognize that creating a new movement for one watch that may not be to everyone’s liking would be tough to justify. 
So, to agree with others here, I’d love to see a smaller, dressier watch from Damasko, with one of their sunburst dials


----------



## Cahanc

I would just like to see a new dress watch from Damasko. It wouldn't have to follow or be influenced by any previous models for me to enjoy it. I am interested in what they will do with the new movements moving forward.


----------



## Gebbeth

If they can somehow polish the ice hardened steel, I think a dress watch with tooly ambitions would be nice.


----------



## StufflerMike

Gebbeth said:


> If they can somehow polish the ice hardened steel, I think a dress watch with tooly ambitions would be nice.


No problem, they can. Proof is the DK1xx. Ice-hardened, polished and satin finish.


----------



## GrouchoM

Aside from James Bond, who would want a super tough dress watch? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar

GrouchoM said:


> Aside from James Bond, who would want a super tough dress watch?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Anyone who wants to be almost free from the worry of scratches/dings

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

GrouchoM said:


> Aside from James Bond, who would want a super tough dress watch?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I do. Just because the watch is a dress watch it does not lessen the chance of dings and scratches should it get bumped or hit. Knowing that the watch on my wrist is much harder than other watches is a huge comfort in and of itself, its one of the many reasons I love Damasko. Its ok to wear these watches damn near anywhere and not have "The Fear" of getting a nick or scratch. I sold my brand new Speedmaster Pro 3861 because I could not relax enough to enjoy it when I had it on my wrist. Or did you just mean in a celebrity sense because there's another forum for that exact topic.


----------



## StufflerMike

Paging Barbing. Any news ?


----------



## bts01

StufflerMike said:


> Paging Barbing. Any news ?


I nearly jumped out of my skin with excitement when I saw this thread get a hit!! 

I was waiting till 1 March! 

Sent from my SM-A528B using Tapatalk


----------



## PSo71

bts01 said:


> I nearly jumped out of my skin with excitement when I saw this thread get a hit!!
> 
> I was waiting till 1 March!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A528B using Tapatalk


New Damaskos on the horizon! Preparing to access secret watch/slush fund in 3…2…1…


----------



## StufflerMike

bts01 said:


> I nearly jumped out of my skin with excitement when I saw this thread get a hit!!
> 
> I was waiting till 1 March!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A528B using Tapatalk


🤣
I thought it would be time to shake the tree now, waking up Damasko from hibernation😉


----------



## Gebbeth

So when is this Damasko announcement happening?!?! The tension is killing me.......


----------



## Roko's Basilisk

Here's hoping for a smaller version of the DSub50. That watch in 40mm would be so, so good.


----------



## Batboy

40mm would indeed be perfect for the DSub50 

Dive watches shouldn’t be too small. But I feel 40mm (the same size as the DA46) would be ideal.


----------



## sky4

pizza_dog said:


> Colored center chrono hands on a white dial please.



That would be cool. maybe black tips on them?


----------



## HamnJam

looking forward to seeing some new models from Damasko. Been admiring their stuff for a while now, been hoping that they expand their 39mm or smaller selection.


----------



## bts01

Anxiously waiting for some sort of update!!

Sent from my SM-A528B using Tapatalk


----------



## Springdale_1

Damasko shared on their Instagram a picture of a chronograph case and said in the caption that their solid cases use submarine steel and blasted and polished finishing (screenshot below). I was unaware of a chronograph made with sub steel (I thought it was just the Dsubs and the DK/DS models). The DC70 is “instrument steel,” so I figured that was different and the other chronographs are ice hardened stainless steel.

Also, have they done a chronograph or a sub steel case with polishing before?

not sure if this is foreshadowing of their new releases, or if it is just me reading too much into their post looking for clues!
what do y’all think?


----------



## StufflerMike

I am perplexed that they drastically reduced their ice-hardened cases in favour of surface hardened (submarine) steel. There must be a reason for not yet communicating what led to this decission.


----------



## Gebbeth

Springdale_1 said:


> Damasko shared on their Instagram a picture of a chronograph case and said in the caption that their solid cases use submarine steel and blasted and polished finishing (screenshot below). I was unaware of a chronograph made with sub steel (I thought it was just the Dsubs and the DK/DS models). The DC70 is “instrument steel,” so I figured that was different and the other chronographs are ice hardened stainless steel.
> 
> Also, have they done a chronograph or a sub steel case with polishing before?
> 
> not sure if this is foreshadowing of their new releases, or if it is just me reading too much into their post looking for clues!
> what do y’all think?
> 
> View attachment 16475237


That is weird since the non-diver, non-ocean models clearly advertise aerospace quality stainless steel on their website. Only the DK series and DSubs advertise the submarine steel (the submarine icon they use on their site).

You might be onto something. They did mention something about new tooling and machining.


----------



## noregrets

StufflerMike said:


> I am perplexed that they drastically reduced their ice-hardened cases in favour of surface hardened (submarine) steel. There must be a reason for not yet communicating what led to this decission.


Completely agree, a great loss for the brand imo.

I wonder if it might be the corrosion issue?


----------



## Commisar

StufflerMike said:


> I am perplexed that they drastically reduced their ice-hardened cases in favour of surface hardened (submarine) steel. There must be a reason for not yet communicating what led to this decission.


For everything?

Their diver uses sub steel. This new chronograph as well, probably will be a "diver chronograph"

Most everything else is still Ice hardened 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny

Will be interesting to see what models are forthcoming and in what materials. Just thinking out loud, it seems the ice hardened case is easily magnetized, so it requires either a soft iron cage or the use of Si. Size and cost would both seem to be a consideration while revamping the line??? Perhaps some changes in material offset the in house movement cost to some extent??? Don't know any of this, just a little "wild speculation"...


----------



## PSo71

Springdale_1 said:


> Damasko shared on their Instagram a picture of a chronograph case and said in the caption that their solid cases use submarine steel and blasted and polished finishing (screenshot below). I was unaware of a chronograph made with sub steel (I thought it was just the Dsubs and the DK/DS models). The DC70 is “instrument steel,” so I figured that was different and the other chronographs are ice hardened stainless steel.
> 
> Also, have they done a chronograph or a sub steel case with polishing before?
> 
> not sure if this is foreshadowing of their new releases, or if it is just me reading too much into their post looking for clues!
> what do y’all think?


I am officially “hot and bothered” about this little tease…


----------



## StufflerMike

Commisar said:


> For everything?
> 
> Their diver uses sub steel. This new chronograph as well, probably will be a "diver chronograph"
> 
> Most everything else is still Ice hardened
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


The DS30/DK 30 and DSub series are made of submarine steel for good reasons I explained some years ago after I met with Konrad Damasko. 
DC 5x and DC8x are the only models currently made of icehardened martensitic steel. All others (which is the majority) are made of austenitic steel. All other ice-hardened models (DK105, DK1x, DK DA3x, DA4x) have disappeared.
Not sure the chrono cases shown on IG are „new“, could be a 7x case without the drilled lugs the 7x series features. I am eagerly waiting for Damasko‘s comment.
The text on IG is unfortunately rather meaningless apart from the fact that the case surface is now (partially) polished. A polished case surface to me point more in the direction of a classic or dressy chrono rather than a tool watch (diver‘s chronograph). anyway, Damasko will tell us when the time has come.


----------



## StufflerMike

benny said:


> Will be interesting to see what models are forthcoming and in what materials. Just thinking out loud, it seems the ice hardened case is easily magnetized, so it requires either a soft iron cage or the use of Si. Size and cost would both seem to be a consideration while revamping the line??? Perhaps some changes in material offset the in house movement cost to some extent??? Don't know any of this, just a little "wild speculation"...


Yeah. However, ice-hardened cases with soft iron cage, Si spring and anchor, crosshairs were part of Damasko‘s DNA and something which made Damasko distinguishable from competitors. Currently there’s also no watch on offer with the H35x or A35x movements and I wonder why. On IG they are looking for new employees, so „cost“ might be a factor, yes.


----------



## aaamax

StufflerMike said:


> Yeah. However, ice-hardened cases with soft iron cage, Si spring and anchor, crosshairs were part of Damasko‘s DNA and something which made Damasko distinguishable from competitors. Currently there’s also no watch on offer with the H35x or A35x movements and I wonder why. On IG they are looking for new employees, so „cost“ might be a factor, yes.


It looks like 2022 might have some big changes in store and all at once. Kind of unusual for Damasko, which always seemed to do things in a very methodical and calculated way over a longer period of time.

We are living in interesting times across the board...

Cheers.


----------



## Batboy

StufflerMike said:


> ice-hardened cases with soft iron cage, Si spring and anchor, crosshairs were part of Damasko‘s DNA and something which made Damasko distinguishable from competitors.


+1


----------



## Gebbeth

I thought submarine steel could be hardened like Sinn does when tegimenting their submarine steel on come of their diver watches.

I don't know about the antimagnetic qualities per the case itself since I think a lot of watchmakers nowadays use antimagnetic materials in those watches rather than relying solely on a Faraday cage.

If I were in charge, I would tegiment/ice harden all my watch cases as a uniform feature of all Damasko watches. Whether they were regular stainless or sub steel wouldn't matter. All cases would be hardened.


----------



## StufflerMike

Gebbeth said:


> I thought submarine steel could be hardened like Sinn does when tegimenting their submarine steel on come of their diver watches.


That‘s wahr Damasko did and does, surface hardening the submarine steel (austenitic).
Submarine steel, be it 1.3813 (X 40 Mn Cr N 19) or 1.3952 (X 2 Cr Ni Mo N 18-14-3) or whatever steel known as submarine steel features a 155% higher cohesivesness compared to 316L. Due to Mn and Mo "ingredients" the austenitic steel is more sturdy. Submarine steel is the best steel you can chose for frequent underwater activities and therefore the better option for a diver's watch. Martensitic, ice-hardened steel, wouldn't be the optimal choice. Those knowing Konrad Damasko know why he went for submarine steel for the DSub and DS30 with 200m rating though.



> I don't know about the antimagnetic qualities per the case itself since I think a lot of watchmakers nowadays use antimagnetic materials in those watches rather than relying solely on a Faraday cage.


The soft iron inner cage is necessary when you use martensitic steel which is more prone to magnetism than austenitic steel.



> If I were in charge, I would tegiment/ice harden all my watch cases as a uniform feature of all Damasko watches. Whether they were regular stainless or sub steel wouldn't matter. All cases would be hardened.


The steel you use does matter in order to apply the right hardening process. Austenitic steel can be only hardened on the surface, a through and through hardening is not possible. Martensitic steel can be ice-hardened. The steel and technique you use determines the grade of hardness (Vickers).


----------



## Commisar

StufflerMike said:


> That‘s wahr Damasko did and does, surface hardening the submarine steel (austenitic).
> Submarine steel, be it 1.3813 (X 40 Mn Cr N 19) or 1.3952 (X 2 Cr Ni Mo N 18-14-3) or whatever steel known as submarine steel features a 155% higher cohesivesness compared to 316L. Due to Mn and Mo "ingredients" the austenitic steel is more sturdy. Submarine steel is the best steel you can chose for frequent underwater activities and therefore the better option for a diver's watch. Martensitic, ice-hardened steel, wouldn't be the optimal choice. Those knowing Konrad Damasko know why he went for submarine steel for the DSub and DS30 with 200m rating though.
> 
> 
> 
> The soft iron inner cage is necessary when you use martensitic steel which is more prone to magnetism than austenitic steel.
> 
> 
> 
> The steel you use does matter in order to apply the right hardening process. Austenitic steel can be only hardened on the surface, a through and through hardening is not possible. Martensitic steel can be ice-hardened. The steel and technique you use determines the grade of hardness (Vickers).


Neat.

I'm guessing for 90% of people, surfaced hardened submarine steel is good enough.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Commisar said:


> Neat.
> I'm guessing for 90% of people, surfaced hardened submarine steel is good enough.


To each his own. Pic from IG, posted by a not amused owner of a surface hardened submarine steel Damasko.


----------



## GrouchoM

Commisar said:


> Neat.
> 
> I'm guessing for 90% of people, surfaced hardened submarine steel is good enough.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


More than 90% of people consider 316 "good enough". I prefer BETTER THAN "good enough".

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Springdale_1

StufflerMike said:


> Those knowing Konrad Damasko know why he went for submarine steel for the DSub and DS30 with 200m rating though.


As I've never had the pleasure of meeting Konrad Damasko - why _did_ he go with submarine steel for the DS30? I thought the first ones had a 100m rating and the design is not really water-oriented that I can tell. I'm a happy owner of one, but I'm genuinely curious!


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

This decision seems like an odd step backwards.


----------



## StufflerMike

Springdale_1 said:


> As I've never had the pleasure of meeting Konrad Damasko - why _did_ he go with submarine steel for the DS30? I thought the first ones had a 100m rating and the design is not really water-oriented that I can tell. I'm a happy owner of one, but I'm genuinely curious!


Konrad Damasko explained that U-Boot steel is the best steel you can chose for frequent underwater activities and therefore the better option for a diver's watch (compared to non diver‘s watches in the collection). You will find the thread when doing a search on this forum. 

The other question has already been answered 4 years ago (Damasko to Watchmann):

"The DS30 has been designed constructively from day one for a water resistance of 200m. But since comparable models like the DA series are only designed for 100m, DAMASKO decided to engrave only 100m on the bottom of the DS30 models. Since all DS models have a waterproofness of 200m, DAMASKO decided to engrave this on the bottom of the watches. This means that even DS 30 models with 100m (on the back) are 200m waterproof."


----------



## Commisar

GrouchoM said:


> More than 90% of people consider 316 "good enough". I prefer BETTER THAN "good enough".
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Then you have 2 choices from Damasko now. 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar

StufflerMike said:


> To each his own. Pic from IG, posted by a not amused owner of a surface hardened submarine steel Damasko.
> 
> View attachment 16477474


Yep. I have a feeling they were getting lots of corrosion complaints with the ice hard hardened steel and/or it was hard/expensive to make.

Plus sub steel has inherent anti magnetic properties 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Springdale_1

StufflerMike said:


> Konrad Damasko explained that U-Boot steel is the best steel you can chose for frequent underwater activities and therefore the better option for a diver's watch (compared to non diver‘s watches in the collection). You will find the thread when doing a search on this forum.
> 
> The other question has already been answered 4 years ago (Damasko to Watchmann):
> 
> "The DS30 has been designed constructively from day one for a water resistance of 200m. But since comparable models like the DA series are only designed for 100m, DAMASKO decided to engrave only 100m on the bottom of the DS30 models. Since all DS models have a waterproofness of 200m, DAMASKO decided to engrave this on the bottom of the watches. This means that even DS 30 models with 100m (on the back) are 200m waterproof."


Thank you, Mike! I appreciate the explainer.


----------



## Batboy

StufflerMike said:


> Konrad Damasko explained that U-Boot steel is the best steel you can chose for frequent underwater activities


I wish Damasko would use (hardened) titanium for a diver. Will we ever see a titanium Damasko?

Many of us can’t wear regular or submarine steel. (Around 8 to 19% of adults have a nickel allergy.) Fortunately, titanium and Damasko’s ice-hardened steel are nickel-free. And titanium is an ideal watch case material for a diver because it’s rustproof.

I would love Damasko to apply its hardening expertise to titanium.


----------



## jankoxxx

So its March and spring is in the air. I would love to see some teasers for the new models 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar

Batboy said:


> I wish Damasko would use (hardened) titanium for a diver. Will we ever see a titanium Damasko?
> 
> Many of us can’t wear regular or submarine steel. (Around 8 to 19% of adults have a nickel allergy.) Fortunately, titanium and Damasko’s ice-hardened steel are nickel-free. And titanium is an ideal watch case material for a diver because it’s rustproof.
> 
> I would love Damasko to apply its hardening expertise to titanium.


I know titanium can accept surface hardening treatment, but I'm unsure if it can be ice hardened.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0

I had a Titanium watch for a while. While it is true that, being softer than steel, it can scratch more easy, what most people don't talk about is that scratches on Titanium are more easy to remove as well. When I sold my Titanium watch, after a couple years of use, it looked pristine.


----------



## StufflerMike

Commisar said:


> I know titanium can accept surface hardening treatment, but I'm unsure if it can be ice hardened.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


Surface hardening provides a hardness of 1000HV+/-100HV. Case depth typically is in the range of 10 to 40μm. Hardening through and through does not make sense, the material would be prone to crack.


----------



## benny

Agreed wholeheartedly on the Damasko DNA. Glad I have my 105. The "tech" is as important as the "design" and hopefully that will not be lost.


----------



## benny

StufflerMike said:


> Yeah. However, ice-hardened cases with soft iron cage, Si spring and anchor, crosshairs were part of Damasko‘s DNA and something which made Damasko distinguishable from competitors. Currently there’s also no watch on offer with the H35x or A35x movements and I wonder why. On IG they are looking for new employees, so „cost“ might be a factor, yes.


Agreed wholeheartedly on the Damasko DNA. Glad I have my 105. The "tech" is as important as the "design" and hopefully that will not be lost.


----------



## bts01

StufflerMike said:


> To each his own. Pic from IG, posted by a not amused owner of a surface hardened submarine steel Damasko.
> 
> View attachment 16477474


Eeek ! 

The only thing I was worried about with the ice hardened steel was the rust issues and magnetised movements (which I'd hope the Faraday cage addresses) . Agree with others that the really tough cases is part of the damasko dna and part of the reason I'd buy one. 

Sent from my SM-A528B using Tapatalk


----------



## sliderule3_14

StufflerMike said:


> Surface hardening provides a hardness of 1000HV+/-100HV. Case depth typically is in the range of 10 to 40μm. Hardening through and through does not make sense, the material would be prone to crack.


Thank you!

We need a metallurgist in this discussion (not it!). But he's right. You always trade hardness against toughness. Diamond is very hard, but it's not very tough. It's failure mode is brittle fracture.

So you want a hard external surface for wear resistance, but you want the inner material to be tough with some ductility, preferably with a high KIc. The problems with coatings is it's like skin. If a crack forms, you've now exposed a high energy surface for corrosion. It would also be good if the outer surface were in compression (like tempered glass) to close up any cracks, but that's process driven.

Engineering is always a compromise. No free lunches.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

We need a san mai case with an easily polished/re-finished exterior. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

While I like my DC56 on my many canvas straps from Redrockstraps, I totally adore it with it's bracelet. The whole thing is a piece of art in my eyes and mentally welded with the watch for me.

I always loved the DA37 and occasionally I'm looking for it on the 2nd hand market, it would be a great match with my straps. But it's rather rare and and as it's essentially the DC56 minus the chrono functions, I'm also open for a new, different design and I hope, Damasko brings a white dial again, probably the DK inverted. It would be hard for me to resist, here's a quick 'n' dirty mockup:


----------



## Cahanc

oldfatherthames said:


> While I like my DC56 on my many canvas straps from Redrockstraps, I totally adore it with it's bracelet. The whole thing is a piece of art in my eyes and mentally welded with the watch for me.
> 
> I always loved the DA37 and occasionally I'm looking for it on the 2nd hand market, it would be a great match with my straps. But it's rather rare and and as it's essentially the DC56 minus the chrono functions, I'm also open for a new, different design and I hope, Damasko brings a white dial again, probably the DK inverted. It would be hard for me to resist, here's a quick 'n' dirty mockup:
> 
> View attachment 16480118


I agree that this watch would be almost totally irresistible, I'm in love with your mock up for petes sake.


----------



## oldfatherthames

Cahanc said:


> I agree that this watch would be almost totally irresistible, I'm in love with your mock up for petes sake.


Yeah! .👊😎

But more than that I hope they will introduce a series of 3-handers for bigger wrists / for more wrist presence as an alternative to the DK and DS. In my dreams they raise the dimensions from 39 / 9,95 mm to 40 or 41 mm with a height of 11 or 12. And in my totally wet dreams they give them the new DC hands (DC80, DC70).

I know that due to the dial design the DK/DS has more visual presence than the dimensions suggest, but somehow I think it's a bit too ... 'fine' on my wrist as slim as it builds and given that's we're not really talking dress watches here.
It's mostly about the height for me, first because of the visual appearance and second because I'm a long sleeve guy and when I layer clothes in the colder seasons I often grab for my old Sub instead of my DC56 when it's get a bit too tight with a coat. The DC56 is 13,8 mm, my Sub is 12 mm and that's just perfect whatever I wear.

However, if my dreams don't come true, I would try the 'inverted' DK. I just pray that no used DA37 crosses my path before they show their new releases. I would have a hard time to resist that too. 😅

Edit: The DA37 was 40 / 12,3 mm.


----------



## Dav25

oldfatherthames said:


> I always loved the DA37 and occasionally I'm looking for it on the 2nd hand market
> 
> Not sure if he ships to your location. Maybe he is a WUS member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMASKO DA37 BLACK PILOT AUTOMATIC, WHITE FULL LUME DIAL, 40 MM, DAY DATE, MINT | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for DAMASKO DA37 BLACK PILOT AUTOMATIC, WHITE FULL LUME DIAL, 40 MM, DAY DATE, MINT at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

Hey Dave,

thank you! But it would have to be a DA37 'natural' for me, not one with the black Damest coating.

Btw, I have been off for quite a while, nice to meet you again! 🌞

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames

Today I phoned with Damasko to ask them, if they could possibly build me a DA37 from old stocks. As I expected the answer was no.

Then I asked them about their upcoming models and - also as expected - they wouldn't disclose concrete details, but one info I got was, that they will show their new releases (or some of them, whatever) in May.

And the most interesting to me was that they plan to bring some of their classic models back with the new movement. 😎

(Knowing that they didn't like to go into detail, I didn't ask if they meant 'models' or 'designs' and if those came ice-hardened or in submarine steel.)


----------



## Doctrinaire

Good to hear a rough timeframe for the supposed announcement. The DA3x and 4x are/were such a great design that takes the classic Flieger A dial and modernized it to be nearly indestructible with hardened case and antimagnetic properties. Sure there's fliegers from all the original manufacturers and countless microbrands, although few succeed in what Damasko had created.

I can't wait to reacquire one (crosses fingers it's the DA4x rerelease) simply so I can experience that beautifully precise bezel.


----------



## Gebbeth

I am really hoping they reintroduce the DC66/67 with the new movement. I feel it's a hole in their lineup that the 5x and 8x don't really fill.


----------



## StufflerMike

Gebbeth said:


> I am really hoping they reintroduce the DC66/67 with the new movement. I feel it's a hole in their lineup that the 5x and 8x don't really fill.


A new movement to replace the 7750 of the DA6x ? Mind to share details ?


----------



## bts01

oldfatherthames said:


> Today I phoned with Damasko to ask them, if they could possibly build me a DA37 from old stocks. As I expected the answer was no.
> 
> Then I asked them about their upcoming models and - also as expected - they wouldn't disclose concrete details, but one info I got was, that they will show their new releases (or some of them, whatever) in May.
> 
> And the most interesting to me was that they plan to bring some of their classic models back with the new movement.
> 
> (Knowing that they didn't like to go into detail, I didn't ask if they meant 'models' or 'designs' and if those came ice-hardened or in submarine steel.)


That's possibly the best info we've had in ages! 

Thanks for sharing the news. 

Sent from my SM-A528B using Tapatalk


----------



## TickTockX86

StufflerMike said:


> The A35-2 is Damasko‘s GMT movement with a power reserve of 52 hrs. Not sure they would do another GMT, A26 GMT.





StufflerMike said:


> Currently there’s also no watch on offer with the H35x or A35x movements and I wonder why. On IG they are looking for new employees, so „cost“ might be a factor, yes.


Yeah when I do a search on Damasko's website for "GMT" or even "UTC" nothing matches. I searched the web on the DK 200, and it seems like it was produced roughly 2017~2019, and priced in the low $3k USD! That seems on the high side... was it a limited edition / limited run? Was a good looking watch.


----------



## lotsofstufftogo

😁


----------



## StufflerMike

TickTockX86 said:


> Yeah when I do a search on Damasko's website for "GMT" or even "UTC" nothing matches. I searched the web on the DK 200, and it seems like it was produced roughly 2017~2019, and priced in the low $3k USD! That seems on the high side... was it a limited edition / limited run? Was a good looking watch.


Wasn‘t a limited run, valid for both, DK 200, DK 201. For what you got, in-house movement (A 35-2) with silicon spring and anchor, weight balance wheel, ice-hardened case the price was adequate. However, the demand was low so at a given point Damasko decided to stop production. Every time I meet Uli Kriescher, a Damasko dealer and master watchmaker, I'm sorry I didn't buy the DK 200. Uli is wearing his on a red leather strap, an eye-catcher.


----------



## MrDagon007

StufflerMike said:


> Wasn‘t a limited run, valid for both, DK 200, DK 201. For what you got, in-house movement (A 35-2) with silicon spring and anchor, weight balance wheel, ice-hardened case the price was adequate. However, the demand was low so at a given point Damasko decided to stop production. Every time I meet Uli Kriescher, a Damasko dealer and master watchmaker, I'm sorry I didn't buy the DK 200. Uli is wearing his on a red leather strap, an eye-catcher.


I found it a bit clumsy on photo, maybe it was better in real life.
Still it would be good if they bring back a gmt.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bts01

StufflerMike said:


> Wasn‘t a limited run, valid for both, DK 200, DK 201. For what you got, in-house movement (A 35-2) with silicon spring and anchor, weight balance wheel, ice-hardened case the price was adequate. However, the demand was low so at a given point Damasko decided to stop production. Every time I meet Uli Kriescher, a Damasko dealer and master watchmaker, I'm sorry I didn't buy the DK 200. Uli is wearing his on a red leather strap, an eye-catcher.


I remember the dk200/1, always admired damasko making their own movement though never quite understood why they didn't go with a traveller gmt as opposed to the independant gmt hand. Also wasn't the biggest fan of the genta influenced design as personal I just really like the smooth bezel DA series. Dial was cool though I my opinion, and really liked the idea of the smaller 24 index. 

Sent from my SM-A528B using Tapatalk


----------



## bts01

MrDagon007 said:


> I found it a bit clumsy on photo, maybe it was better in real life.
> Still it would be good if they bring back a gmt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I hope they do bring back a gmt. Hopefully a traveller gmt.

Sent from my SM-A528B using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

Doctrinaire said:


> Good to hear a rough timeframe for the supposed announcement. The DA3x and 4x are/were such a great design that takes the classic Flieger A dial and modernized it to be nearly indestructible with hardened case and antimagnetic properties. Sure there's fliegers from all the original manufacturers and countless microbrands, although few succeed in what Damasko had created.
> 
> I can't wait to reacquire one (crosses fingers it's the DA4x rerelease) simply so I can experience that beautifully precise bezel.


I absolutely agree with you. The design of these is just so classic and clean with legibility as functional as it gets, it think it's as modern as it is timeless. I find the almost minimalistic plainness really sexy. 👠
And it's just so 'Damasko'. I think it would be a mistake, if they would discontinue their classic design.

My wish is that they change nothing about them apart from the movement, of course. Okay and probably go X1 grade with the lume, but I know from my DC56 that as readable the design is, it doesn't really matter.



bts01 said:


> That's possibly the best info we've had in ages!
> 
> Thanks for sharing the news.


Yeah, I rejoiced when I heard it and should they bring back the DA37, I will pop the cork! 🍾


----------



## TickTockX86

bts01 said:


> I remember the dk200/1, always admired damasko making their own movement though never quite understood why they didn't go with a traveller gmt as opposed to the independant gmt hand. Also wasn't the biggest fan of the genta influenced design as personal I just really like the smooth bezel DA series. Dial was cool though I my opinion, and really liked the idea of the smaller 24 index.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A528B using Tapatalk


I'm not even remotely a watchmaker, but I feel like I've read that the mechanics of the jumping 12-hr hand is more complicated than the jumping GMT hand; and there are implications for the quick-set date between the two, as well.

Since the OP is @DAMASKO  I will echo a vote to return (a) GMT/UTC watch(es) to the line-up, and preferably including the "short-hand" layout, 24hr scale inside the 12-hr, and a clean/slim bezel (no bezel ring indexes).


----------



## Commisar

TickTockX86 said:


> I'm not even remotely a watchmaker, but I feel like I've read that the mechanics of the jumping 12-hr hand is more complicated than the jumping GMT hand; and there are implications for the quick-set date between the two, as well.
> 
> Since the OP is @DAMASKO  I will echo a vote to return (a) GMT/UTC watch(es) to the line-up, and preferably including the "short-hand" layout, 24hr scale inside the 12-hr, and a clean/slim bezel (no bezel ring indexes).


Now SWATCH group is releasing jumping 12 hour GMTs at multiple price points as is Seiko, I hope Damakso can jump on this Traveller GMT train as well.



Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dav25

oldfatherthames said:


> Hey Dave,
> 
> thank you! But it would have to be a DA37 'natural' for me, not one with the black Damest coating.
> 
> Btw, I have been off for quite a while, nice to meet you again!
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Saw this and thought of you. Not sure if this is the one. Edit… just realized its CONUS, maybe you can reach out if its the one your looking for. 

FS Damasko DA37 Lumed Dial








FS Damasko DA37 Lumed Dial


Up for grabs very cool white lumed dial DA37, Damasko knows how to do a lumed dial right. The hardened case is in mint condition as can be expected from these. The crystal and AR also don’t show marks. The movement is running strong with no issues as can be seen from timegrapher pic. Comes with...




r.tapatalk.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## earlofsodbury

So the DS30 range is back - 7 dial variants with ETA 2824-2 movement and hardened sub steel casework. Can't really see any immediately obvious changes, but keener minds and eyes may elucidate...


----------



## Rice and Gravy

No changes. Slight price increase. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## earlofsodbury

Rice and Gravy said:


> Slight price increase.


Yes, inevitably. Still €500 less than the nearest equivalent from Sinn - the 856 - and with way more options and a slimmer case.


----------



## dpfaber

Wonder if the DS30 could be spec'ed with the sapphire glass case back from the DK version. Just wonderin'?


----------



## kvik

They should update the english web page, all black and grey DS30 models are called DK32, and the grey version is listed with the inhouse movement.


----------



## jankoxxx

Im really underwhelmed so far. Is this really all for this year?


----------



## Gebbeth

Was really hoping for a new DC66 version. It's still May, so there is time.


----------



## PSo71

I have to think there will be some more new models upcoming?? Or am I being hopelessly hopeful??

The first post from Damasko says "In spring 2022 you can expect new models and novelties of our existing watch models again". The "new models" part is why I'm hopeful.


----------



## Gebbeth

PSo71 said:


> I have to think there will be some more new models upcoming?? Or am I being hopelessly hopeful??
> 
> The first post from Damasko says "In spring 2022 you can expect new models and novelties of our existing watch models again". The "new models" part is why I'm hopeful.


I'm hoping too. Technically, it's not summer until May 30th, so we have a couple of weeks.

I'm also hoping they don't have too liberal a definition of "new".


----------



## bts01

PSo71 said:


> I have to think there will be some more new models upcoming?? Or am I being hopelessly hopeful??
> 
> The first post from Damasko says "In spring 2022 you can expect new models and novelties of our existing watch models again". The "new models" part is why I'm hopeful.


I hope I am not being hopelessly hopeful as well... as much as I want a damasko (preferably something like a da36 with an inhouse calibre), at some point I'll have to scratch the German made/toughened case/etc watch itch with something .... 

Sent from my SM-A528B using Tapatalk


----------



## Springdale_1

PSo71 said:


> I have to think there will be some more new models upcoming?? Or am I being hopelessly hopeful??
> 
> The first post from Damasko says "In spring 2022 you can expect new models and novelties of our existing watch models again". The "new models" part is why I'm hopeful.


I hope there will be. If the only "new models and novelties" consist of re-releasing DS30s, that would be kinda disappointing. I'm not sure what I was expecting. Perhaps DA36 with their in-house movement or new case sizes (like 36 or 37mm DA36 style or DK30/32 watches). If this is all there is, it's a re-release, not a new model and novelty.


----------



## PSo71

I'm choosing to stay optimistic for the moment. Come on Damasko, give us something new! I'm in need of some watch-related consumer therapy!! 

I'm going to throw it out there again in case anyone from Damasko is reading this. Please please come out with some more models (3 handers, chronographs, divers) for those of us with smaller wrists. 36-40mm models please!!


----------



## Springdale_1

PSo71 said:


> I'm choosing to stay optimistic for the moment. Come on Damasko, give us something new! I'm in need of some watch-related consumer therapy!!
> 
> I'm going to throw it out there again in case anyone from Damasko is reading this. Please please come out with some more models (3 handers, chronographs, divers) for those of us with smaller wrists. 36-40mm models please!!


here here!


----------



## sliderule3_14

kvik said:


> They should update the english web page, all black and grey DS30 models are called DK32, and the grey version is listed with the inhouse movement.


Wait, is the in-house going away? Did I miss that?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007

sliderule3_14 said:


> Wait, is the in-house going away? Did I miss that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Would surprise me after all those investments


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Maybe @Mike Stuffler has more information on current and future Damasko plans.


----------



## Commisar

MrDagon007 said:


> Would surprise me after all those investments


Yep and the fact they they can't get any more ETA movements anymore.

The 3 hand and 3 hand with date are in house so I see ZERO reason to go for a SW-200-1 or equivalent in 2022. 



Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

sliderule3_14 said:


> Wait, is the in-house going away? Did I miss that?


Nope.


----------



## StufflerMike

Rice and Gravy said:


> Maybe @Mike Stuffler has more information on current and future Damasko plans.


As already posted elsewhere, no insight since Oct/Nov 2020.


----------



## earlofsodbury

If you check Damasko's website they have both the in-house powered DK watches, and the (supposedly) ETA 2824-2 powered DS range - back from the dead. 

I wondered if the DS range was "unhappened" temporarily to aid sale of the in-house movement watches?


----------



## StufflerMike

earlofsodbury said:


> ….I wondered if the DS range was "unhappened" temporarily to aid sale of the in-house movement watches?


Nope, as you may know there was a Swatch Group made shortage of 2824 movements. From 2020, Swatch Geoup was allowed to stop supplying third party clients with ETA movements. The A26 was Damasko‘s answer to the limited availablility of ETA 2824/2836. The DS 30 watches now offered will o n l y available in low numbers (see Damasko‘s announcement „New edition with limited quantity“).


----------



## Gebbeth

bts01 said:


> I hope I am not being hopelessly hopeful as well... as much as I want a damasko (preferably something like a da36 with an inhouse calibre), at some point I'll have to scratch the German made/toughened case/etc watch itch with something ....
> 
> Sent from my SM-A528B using Tapatalk


Dekla and Sinn are calling.


----------



## bts01

Gebbeth said:


> Dekla and Sinn are calling.


Haha, and dekla seems to be about to add a date to their turbulenz model too! 

I do have to say, while I don't own a damasko, they just seem to be at the pinnacle of that over engineered German watch making. I also really like the notion of buying a watch with a manufacture movement... so still hanging out for a bit for damasko to come through with a da36 (or dk36, or whatever name they choose).

Sent from my SM-A528B using Tapatalk


----------



## Gebbeth

bts01 said:


> Haha, and dekla seems to be about to add a date to their turbulenz model too!
> 
> I do have to say, while I don't own a damasko, they just seem to be at the pinnacle of that over engineered German watch making. I also really like the notion of buying a watch with a manufacture movement... so still hanging out for a bit for damasko to come through with a da36 (or dk36, or whatever name they choose).
> 
> Sent from my SM-A528B using Tapatalk


I hear you. I think we might have to wait longer though for a pure in-house Damasko watch to be sold across the their lineup. That's a big undertaking and is resource heavy. I'm thinking it means setting up a completely new supply chain network and manufacturing/testing facilities. It might also be a matter of long-term testing of movement designs to see if they are going in the right direction. The base movement may also need to be adaptable to more than one model line, so something they can bolt on a chrono-module and things like that.

As for Dekla, I have a Dekla Turbulenz V1 42mm model. Had it customized with blue dial and red seconds hand, ice hardened case. Love it except for one thing. There seems to be ghost position where the date would have been on the ETA movement. Not sure why they didn't just make a date window, but oh well. For the price I paid, I think that is a cost-cutting step too far. I can live with it, but will hold off on buying Dekla until they come up with a better solution.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Interesting news about Dekla perhaps adding date dials.


----------



## MrDagon007

Commisar said:


> Yep and the fact they they can't get any more ETA movements anymore.
> 
> The 3 hand and 3 hand with date are in house so I see ZERO reason to go for a SW-200-1 or equivalent in 2022.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


Well in theory they could offer a sellita variant at a lower price point next to the inhouse one.
Many people seem to balk at the $400-500 or so extra for the inhouse movement


----------



## bts01

MrDagon007 said:


> Well in theory they could offer a sellita variant at a lower price point next to the inhouse one.
> Many people seem to balk at the $400-500 or so extra for the inhouse movement


Personally. I like the idea of damasko doing an inhouse movement and would pay for it. 

Sent from my SM-A528B using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

MrDagon007 said:


> Well in theory they could offer a sellita variant at a lower price point next to the inhouse one.
> Many people seem to balk at the $400-500 or so extra for the inhouse movement


Only in theory. Konrad Damasko is/was not a fan of Sellita as already posted a couple of times. So Sellita isn‘t really an option.


----------



## MrDagon007

StufflerMike said:


> Only in theory. Konrad Damasko is/was not a fan of Sellita as already posted a couple of times. So Sellita isn‘t really an option.


Yes, I just read that. Strange, because they seem good enough for Sinn.

Anyway, I like inhouse as well, it makes Damasko different. Though I saw many people complaining about the unavoidable price increase when going inhouse.
So these DS30 are the last chance to get a Damasko at lowest price.

In my opinion it is a great proposition .


----------

